# Zoombrowser _ overcoming crashes



## ls48_brisbane (Mar 25, 2012)

From previous links many are experiencing crashes of Zoombrowser soaftware when opening it. Here's one solution

For Win 7 ( 32 bit) I have found the problem is file name lenght.
Solution: Isolate suspect folders by renaming them (one option..add an appendix such as Z (eg "Foldername_Z") ) to see if Zoombrowser opens / crashes. Repeat for suspect Folders until problem folder (containing problem filename is identified)

Then check filenames within Folder ( you may be able to go directly to this step);Rename photofilenames that are too long ( I think keep < 32 chars) 

Open Zoombrowser..should run. If not check for other problem filenames ( length..odd characters, etc)

Hope this helps others suffering from this problem

Lee


----------

